
Big Data: A Novel About Machine Learning - cardmagic
https://www.amazon.com/Big-Data-Startup-Thriller-Novel-ebook/dp/B01L2ZLQGS
======
cardmagic
I just published a novel where the premise is code understanding code through
a neural network trained on GitHub. Would love to know what you all think of
it!

